# What species are these?



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Hello all... Glad to find this forum!


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

One of four is obviously not a piranha


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Sorry a blurry one. These guys are still babies. About 1 3/4" long.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Can you tell their species at this sizes?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

looks like natts to me(red bellies) hard to say though with those shots.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Some piranha owners say that piranhas dont have eyelids? These guys can blink. I kid you not!


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Their forehead doesn't resemble those of red-bellies. But those lower jaws do IMHO. That white thingy on pic#2 is a chunk of fresh scallop meat. I hope they're ok for my fish. They seemed to like it, though they refused chicken liver. maybe they're too young to eat liver.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> looks like natts to me(red bellies) hard to say though with those shots.


 I don't live in USA. I'm in S.E Asia and Piranhas are very rare specimen here. If this is a red belly, I'm very happy now


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> Some piranha owners say that piranhas dont have eyelids? These guys can blink. I kid you not!


 HaHaHa, I never seen a fish that can blink. Are you sure?

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The body shape doesnt have the similarities of a Natt.. its too stretched out. Also, I've seen my Ps "blink" from time to time. They dont acutally blink, but buldge in/out (?) in a way that makes it look as if they were.

Im thinking it may be a S. Elongatus, or even S. Medinai.. If you can provide a better pix maybe we can identify it even better.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

I stared at them for a really long time, and yes they blinked







. The eyelids aremore like very thin membrane about 10% see thru. I know I wasn't hallucinating. The blinked like the way birds blink, very fast.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> The body shape doesnt have the similarities of a Natt.. its too stretched out. Also, I've seen my Ps "blink" from time to time. They dont acutally blink, but buldge in/out (?) in a way that makes it look as if they were.
> 
> Im thinking it may be a S. Elongatus, or even S. Medinai.. If you can provide a better pix maybe we can identify it even better.


 Ok I will. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Almost impossible to distinguish many types of Serrasalmus at that size, wait a month or two for them to grow a little more. And if you can get some clearer pictures that might help too, can't tell from those.

No they don't actually blink, they are moving their eyes instead.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't know about that NEO, the bottom of my Snapple bottle lid says fish do have eylids!!

Too Funny!!

PS-- yes fish blink, really!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Apr 26 2003, 03:14 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I don't know about that NEO, the bottom of my Snapple bottle lid says fish do have eylids!!
> 
> ...


Hmmm, not this group of species Brian







.

Vertebrates like snakes do not blink, but have a protective spectacle or brille. This is a transparent membrane in the skin which protects the cornea. Fish have a protective spectacle. Eyes of some teleosts (bony fishes) are protected by vertical folds of adipose tissue (fatty tissue) that may leave an aperture. One of those is the Hydrocynus sp. (African Tiger Fishes) look at their eyes 







. When you see eye movement, like _blinking motion_ it is probably the fish using a natural movement or exercise for whatever reason. Being in water, they don't need tear ducts like humans. I love snapple, but they got that remark almost wrong.









PS: Maybe Snapple was talking about Sharks which DO BLINK.









FYI: Some species of sharks and rays have a membrane, the 'nictitating membrane' that can close over the eye to protect it.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I stand corrected









Damn Snapple bottle caps









Cheers,


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Oops forgot, I don't drink Snapple anymore, Arizona







. Love their lemon tea.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Good stuff!!

I am hooked on Snapple's mint Tea though









Cheers,


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Great White sharks have the ability to close their eyes, they do so when attacking their prey to avoid eye damage. It's pretty neat actually, the last foot or so of the attack is done blind.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BiteMeNipMe - I would not feel comfortable attmepting to render an opinion on what this fish is until its bigger and we get a really clear side shot. I do not think it is a red belly though.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, thats the nictitating membrane Frank is speaking of.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

The body shape of that one might suggest elongatus perhaps. Still up in the air until clearer pics.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I see you all are still debating the bad image







.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, a better pic would help alot.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Brian note the verticle nictitating membrane on this Hydrocynus sp.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Yeah I think I should wait for a month or two then take another clearer picture of them. Thanks all responds. And... Peach flavored Snapple was always my fav


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, time and clear pics needed!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Frank, awsome info, thanks for sharing that NM bit on Hydrocynus sp. too!!

regards,


----------

